# Pink cardigan (K) and butterfly



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

For those ladies who requested the pattern. Not a pattern really but explanations on how I did both. Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color. thanks for sharing.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

That's beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

thank you - its really nice


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

its stunning... how many stitches did you cast on?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A million thanks.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your work is awesome! Thanks for sharing the patterns!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for your pattern - beautiful work. One question, how many stitches did you start with?



Nonasdada said:


> For those ladies who requested the pattern. Not a pattern really but explanations on how I did both. Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Nonasdada said:


> For those ladies who requested the pattern. Not a pattern really but explanations on how I did both. Hope it will be helpful.


That's a beautiful cardigan. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mayrareider (Jul 19, 2011)

I coul not open the zip file. Cannot find the cardigan.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I couldn't open it either. Can you post it as a "Word" doc?


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Very cute set


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kathiquilts (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

It sure is pretty...all of it!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Nonasdada said:


> For those ladies who requested the pattern. Not a pattern really but explanations on how I did both. Hope it will be helpful.


Several ladies asked the number of stitches, so I am attaching a revised document.

My document is a word document, extension .docx, it is not zipped or compressed.

Some of you could not download it, if you like you can PM me with your email address and I will email it to you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

You are a star!!! Thank you....


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Darling. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful pattern you created!


----------

